# banamine substitute?



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

I am getting ready to castrate goats for the first time. I am using a burdizzo. 

I have been trying to get banamine from the vet for 3 days. Every time I call they ask me what I want it for, tell me they will talk to the vet and call me back and then don't. 

I need to do it this weekend. Is there anything that can be used instead for pain management that I can get at the coop or tractor supply?

Thanks,

Beth


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

You are fine without it .


Patty


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Beth what Patty said. You only need to use banamine on the infrequent kid who simply doesn't do well after disbudding, or castrating etc.. maybe on kid a year out of 70 or 80 disbudded do I ever pull out the banamine and even then it is one shot. Vicki


----------



## bgraham (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks for your responses.

The vet just called and they have some waiting for me.

I just thought it would be nice to give him some prior to the deed to help him deal with the pain. :angel:


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Well except it can thin his blood and cause bleeding and also is very hard on the liver being a NSID drug, why your vet questioned you like they do when anyone asks for a NSID drug. I do think it is the most underused drug that we have and in most circumstances would save alot of goats, especially in pain...but I wouldn't use it to make sure...if he shows problems use it, just make sure you follow the dosages...1cc per 100 pounds once a day only and don't overdose. A little more is not better in kids because too much in a kid lowers their body temp dangerously so, a little more in an adult puts them in lala land (which can be a good thing). 

Only the warning if it is a kid. vicki


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Vicki, question for you regarding the properties of banamine -- I'm still dealing with my goat who got chomped on by a dog. He's got some abcesses but also appears to have a fairly significant crush injury to a hind leg between the hock and stifle. The leg is swollen to three times the size it should be. Dogs were german shepherds and a pit bull, so big, with massive jaws. Vet wants me to use banamine to try to get the swelling down.

If it's a blood thinner, could it be making the bruising/swelling worse?

I don't think he really needs it for pain control anymore and he's not running a fever. He's eating/drinking/acting bright even just before the next dose is due, and he's no longer limping much. (!) Swelling looks just awful, though.

What do you think? 

Also, while I'm at it, would handwalking him help or hurt things, as far as getting the swelling down? The goat's a trained pack goat, so taking him for a long walk is totally feasible (he'd probably enjoy it -- he's worse than a dog about getting excited over going for a walk) but I wasn't sure if it would help or make things worse as far as the swelling goes.


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Cygnet , at this point I would not be giving him any banamine. It may make bruising worse but not swelling. the bruising I think would be if he had it in his system then got injured again.

Exercise is good all in moderation. Soak the abcesses and the swollen parts if you can . Flush the wounds out 2 x a day .Sounds like you are doing great and now you just need more time.

Bgraham , if you give banamine before the procedure it can take up to 2 hours to take effect . Do not make the mistake of putting human feelings onto an animal. 99% will be up and eating within mins of being done .


Patty


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

Just the opposite here...Banamine is one of our best Non Steroidal Anti Inflammatories (regulated NSAID's Drugs for the D) it woud likely help with the inflammation in the leg. Vicki


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

This is WHY I LIKE this forum. Beth and Cygnet can make informed decisions, take actions and live with it. Those responses by Vicki and Patty allow us readers to take the parts we like and apply them to our herds. Why can't vets explain like you guys do instead of just saying do this...that? 
Paul


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Because we are free and Vet are not 


Patty


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians said:


> Just the opposite here...Banamine is one of our best Non Steroidal Anti Inflammatories (regulated NSAID's Drugs for the D) it woud likely help with the inflammation in the leg. Vicki


Thanks guys.

Question: is the liver damage from banamine use reversible damage, or is it from scarring? Out of curiosity. He's off the banamine now per vet's orders.

(I ask because I'm on drugs for RA that cause *reversible* liver damage. You stop taking the drugs, your liver recovers. I have blood work done every few months with the assumption that if I start spiking liver enzymes they'll simply take me off the drugs until my liver recovers.)

-- Leva


----------

